# HDMI Cables on Install?



## 30middle (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry i didnt see an installation thread like DirectTV has on here so i decided to ask this here. Does Dish Network provide you with HDMI cables on install? Or do they try and outfit you with RCA cables? I am having a Dish HD ViP 722 system installed on Saturday and wanted to know if needed another HDMI cable. I have one for my PS3 but it would make sense to me that they would provide "HD" cables for an HD Reciever. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## DarkBeer (Dec 29, 2007)

The provided component cables with mine.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

When you get a ViP 722 installed by default you are given a HDMI cable. It is a HDMI to DVI connected to a DVI to HDMI. Do not ask why...even I do not know.

I had to ask for the component cables since my lcd tv only has one hdmi which is being used by my ps3. Component is not as good as hdmi but still very nice.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

30middle said:


> Sorry i didnt see an installation thread like DirectTV has on here so i decided to ask this here. Does Dish Network provide you with HDMI cables on install? Or do they try and outfit you with RCA cables? I am having a Dish HD ViP 722 system installed on Saturday and wanted to know if needed another HDMI cable. I have one for my PS3 but it would make sense to me that they would provide "HD" cables for an HD Reciever. Please let me know. Thanks.


It will depend on the installer. But I wouldn't count on it. Some will carry only composite cables, some component, & some HDMI. Best bet is to get a set from monoprice.com or http://www.bluejeanscable.com/ will have the best price. If you need to get them tomorrow since you want it for the install Sat. Then Wal-mart carries a 6 ft one for right at $20. Best Buy or Circuit city will have them but will want to sell you premium one for a really HIGH price.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> It will depend on the installer. But I wouldn't count on it. Some will carry only composite cables, some component, & some HDMI. Best bet is to get a set from monoprice.com or http://www.bluejeanscable.com/ will have the best price. If you need to get them tomorrow since you want it for the install Sat. Then Wal-mart carries a 6 ft one for right at $20. Best Buy or Circuit city will have them but will want to sell you premium one for a really HIGH price.


I was surprisesd when my installer didn't have an HDMI cable. He hooked it up with component cables and said to get a good one . I got one at Walmart for about $35.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

There's no definitive answer. It really depends on the installer. AFAIK, the only cables that are in the box are composite ones. 

My installer didn't have any HD capable cables, and said he can bring one back for $20. I anticipated this and bought one on monoprice. Worls great.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I bought HDMI cable from Monoprice and was very happy with both the price and the service.


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

I had Dish installed last week with a 722. My installer used a COMPOSITE cable the connect the 722 to a 50 inch HDTV. When I asked him why I did not have an HD signal to my TV, he informed me the only cable that comes in the box was the composite cable, and he did not have even component cables he could hook up. Then he went back to talking to his girlfriend on his cell phone . . . Fortunately, I had some component cables already I could use but I certainly would not count on your installer bringing anything! I second the monoprice recommendation.


----------



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

i know i lucked out when my installer showed up he came with the hdmi cable. i think if a dish installer shows up as in a dish subcontractor they wont have the hdmi cable. but if you have a retailer show up to do the install Most of the time THEY bring the hdmi cable


----------



## phillipsfamily (Oct 4, 2002)

I just scheduled an upgrade to the 722 with HD service and the CSR specifically told me that while the installer might bring an HDMI cable for setup purposes, I would need to supply my own. But since I don't have an HDTV *yet*, it's not an issue.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

phillipsfamily said:


> I just scheduled an upgrade to the 722 with HD service and the CSR specifically told me that while the installer might bring an HDMI cable for setup purposes, I would need to supply my own. But since I don't have an HDTV *yet*, it's not an issue.


I trust you are getting an HDTV soon ... or do you just plan to watch HD down converted to 480i?


----------



## Allanon (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't count on them having HDMI cables, buy your cables from monoprice.com.

I ordered some new HDMI cables last Friday from monoprice and I got them Monday. They're really fast at getting orders shipped out.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish does NOT ship ANY HD-capable cables with their HD receivers. The only cables provided are composite video/audio (yellow/white/red RCA) and an S-Video cable.

Any cables beyond that must be acquired and purchased independently by the tech, and won't be free. Most techs will carry HDMI cables to sell to customers who need them.


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

I just had an HD upgrade with the 722 installed on Wednesday, when the installer was connecting the receiver I asked if he was going to use a HDMI cable he told me yes thats the way they go connected.
He then went on to tell me that is the preferred method to connect an HD receiver to an HDTV and that is what dish is asking them to do on all installs (connect via HDMI). 
He also said the only time HDMI is not used is when the TV does not have the HDMI input or if it is being used by another device and the customer does not want the HD receiver connected via HDMI. In that case they use DVI or component cables.

The HDMI cable Dish supplies like ASN21 said, is a HDMI to DVI connected to a DVI to HDMI connector.


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

IIP said:


> Dish does NOT ship ANY HD-capable cables with their HD receivers. The only cables provided are composite video/audio (yellow/white/red RCA) and an S-Video cable.
> 
> Any cables beyond that must be acquired and purchased independently by the tech, and won't be free. Most techs will carry HDMI cables to sell to customers who need them.


Wrong, my installer had both component and hdmi cables. Do not spread false rumors.


----------



## YZFBossman (Aug 20, 2007)

ASN21 said:


> Wrong, my installer had both component and hdmi cables..


+1


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Actually they do BUT you have to make sure you tell the installer you want it cause I happened to already have an hdmi and when installer seen that he proceeded to grab the hdmi in plastic and I grabbed it and laughed and said "I don't think so" "Its mine and I am taking it" I would not even care but that **** is like 1000 a foot so you bet I am taking mine..LOL


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

ASN21 said:


> Wrong, my installer had both component and hdmi cables. Do not spread false rumors.


Wrong again.

For the umteenth time:
Dish factory unopened HD receiver boxes do NOT contain either HDMI or Component cables.

Now, if your installer had them, he was either reimbursed by Dish or ate the cable cost unless he charged you. End of story.

fred


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

FRED you are correct sir dish does NOT supply hd cables with any hd receiver, you need to supply your own. if the tech likes to take care of there customers he /she will have them on there truck, i carry both hdmi and component cables for my customers (at a reasonable price of course) but it is up to me to buy them and keep on my truck.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

fredinva said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> For the umteenth time:
> Dish factory unopened HD receiver boxes do NOT contain either HDMI or Component cables.
> ...


I am not trying to get in this battle BUT I did get an HDMI cable AND I kinda believe it was in the 722 box............ However I am fairly certain it did NOT have component cables..

here is what it had

1 RCA cable - red,yellow, white we have all seen this

1 Uhf controller antenna

1 Satelite splitter - dont know official name here but it takes one sat feed and makes it 2 so you can feed 2 receivers over 1 rg-6 line

2 Remote controller 1 UHF 1 Infared

1 S-VHS cable - dated but someone might have a use for it

1 HDMI to DVI cable with adapter making it a full HDMI cable 

The manual and other guide and the 722 Receiver itself

So I am fairly certain HDMI was in the box cause installer brought the box in and layed it down while he went outside to put up a 1000 dish. I yelled out the door could I go head and open the box he said sure. (I installed direct years ago so it ain't like I dont know nothing  ) So I opened it all up ... Now I ain't sayin its absolute certainty that HDMI was in the box.I guess installer COULD have tossed it down but if was NOT OEM why was it just in a simple plastic bag like all the other stuff like RCA which as sure as the sun rises you DO get in the box???? no names or logos like a cable the contractor/installer would have provided.... Just sayin I think your info is wrong At least with HDMI


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

fredinva said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> For the umteenth time:
> Dish factory unopened HD receiver boxes do NOT contain either HDMI or Component cables.
> ...


WRONG AGAIN. The ViP 722 comes with and HDMI cable....do your research before calling me out. :lol:


----------



## mfabel (Jan 3, 2008)

The box my 722 came in only had the composite cables in it. I can't speak for what other installers may do, or what someone else's box came with, but mine had no HDMI or component cables, and the installer had no intention of providing them. He did not even tell me they were needed.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

mfabel said:


> The box my 722 came in only had the composite cables in it. I can't speak for what other installers may do, or what someone else's box came with, but mine had no HDMI or component cables, and the installer had no intention of providing them. He did not even tell me they were needed.


My installer said that HDMI cable was an added expense that I would have to buy at a retailer. He did not let me see what was in the VIP 722 BOX as he carried it with him leaving my old 625 box behind. Now I wonder if it indeed had an HDMI cable and he was planning on using it somewhere else?


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

The box my 722 came in besides the receiver had a phone cord, manual, 2 remotes, 2 channel charts, component cables and HDMI to DVI and DVI to HDMI cables.
Like I said in my other post the installer told me HDMI is the way they are being told to connect HD receivers.

If it helps my installer was direct from Dish and not a sub contractor or retailer.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Jeez, people! Relax. Like I said in post #6, *there's no definitive answer*.

It may be best just to go the monoprice.com route and get an HDMI cable. If the receiver box and/or the installer comes with one, than you've got an ectra for your DVD player or a friend or whatever. There only around $6.


----------



## DTV installer (Jan 18, 2007)

The correct response to the above post is no dish does not include any HDMI or component cables in any hd or hddvr reciever it must either be bought retail or a tech will supply one for a low cost to the customer directv supplies them in there hd and hddvr recievers but they are the cheapest made cables available so you did not get any hdmi to dvi cable hdmi or component cables with your VIP 722......


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I have installed dozens and dozens of 622/722 receivers and have never seen any kind of HD cable or adaptor in the box. The company I work for does supply componet cables (free to customer) which seem quite 'meaty' compared to the inbox Directv cables I have seen.

As far as other posters who swear theirs came in their box... I can't explain it. Maybe some did at first, but none of mine did.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

chainblu said:


> I have installed dozens and dozens of 622/722 receivers and have never seen any kind of HD cable or adaptor in the box. The company I work for does supply componet cables (free to customer) which seem quite 'meaty' compared to the inbox Directv cables I have seen.
> 
> As far as other posters who swear theirs came in their box... I can't explain it. Maybe some did at first, but none of mine did.


Just to chime in: my Vip222 came with component cables AND a s-video cable. I had to return the original box and the replacement ViP ALSO came with another set of component cables and another s-video cable. I kept the extra cables with not a word from Dish. I returned the original remote (should have kept it too) as the new one had a remote included as well.


----------



## phillipsfamily (Oct 4, 2002)

theoak said:


> I trust you are getting an HDTV soon ... or do you just plan to watch HD down converted to 480i?


Definitely soon! But maybe not in time for the install. I think there will be better sales starting the week before the superbowl so I'm just watching  and waiting for now.

Bruce


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

wreck, I wonder if you getting the Composite cables (yello, red, white) confused with Componet cables (red,blue green). Pretty much every receiver I have installed has come with Composite and S-video cable.


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

chainblu said:


> I have installed dozens and dozens of 622/722 receivers and have never seen any kind of HD cable or adaptor in the box. The company I work for does supply componet cables (free to customer) which seem quite 'meaty' compared to the inbox Directv cables I have seen.
> 
> As far as other posters who swear theirs came in their box... I can't explain it. Maybe some did at first, but none of mine did.


I had an HDMI cable that I purchased for the install, when I met him at the truck he said, "Do you have the hi def cables?" I said, "I thought you guys had them." so he grabbed a pack of HDMI to DVI-DVI to HDMI that, no were not in the 722 box, but since they were provided by the installer I would say that they were included with my installation.

I guess the answer is that the tech COULD have cables, but don't count on it. And for the record, my tech wasn't a contractor.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's certainly possible that in-house techs may be given cables to install. Contractors certainly are not, and in any case, NO HD cables come in the box.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

ASN21 said:


> WRONG AGAIN. The ViP 722 comes with and HDMI cable....do your research before calling me out. :lol:


So SORRY, YOU wrong again.

I've opened dozens and dozens factory sealed boxes of Dish HD receivers. NO HDMI, NO Component.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

Its little of the subject but I have question about HDMI cables.....is there big difference in quality (picture) if I buy HDMI cable thats gold plated or not?

I see people are recommending websites like bluejeanscable.com and monoprice.com who are selling HDMI cables for around $21, but I can also get them from eBay for $2-5 so should I be concern with quality if I pay that less?


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

There is a little difference between component and HDMI but I wouldn't get too excited switching. It's not nearly as big a wow factor as going from simple composite (red white yellow) to component (red blue green)

But one thing I'd definitely do, is ignore the hype about buying expensive cables. It's a total waste AFAIC and you're simply waisiting money. People still think in the line of monster cable is great etc etc. But that's analog. HDMI is digital. There is no variance in recieving quality. They work, or they don't. period.

I'd buy the cheapest HDMI cable you can find that fits the length. I'm sure other opinion differs due to manufacturer quality, but you will not get any better picture with a $150.00 HDMI cable than you with one from Wal-Mart for $35.00.

The main things I see are this:

when swtiching to HDMI remember that you have no control via the TV on special screen stuff. So if your TV has all these great features for zooming, smart pixel etc, they will be disabled. Once you use HDMI ALL settings come from the box. The TV has no control anymore. You'll notice that the options are no longer there once you switch. So you're limited to the settings the box has. which are minimal.

The other thing, which is a positive, is that it gets rid of a LOT of clutter which is really the onlyl reason I'd go from component to HDMI.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC my HDMI cable was under $20. Works great.

If you can hook up HDMI do so. You can also hook up the component outputs if you need them for special features. Digital Rights Management is on the horizon ... IF programmers decide to protect their programming from being output via component in full resolution you will want that HDMI output!


----------



## 30middle (Jan 17, 2008)

As the original topic starter i will post my experience as i had my system installed today. The box itself unopened does not have HDMI cables BUT he had HDMI to DVI to HDMI (Why they cant just go straighthrough i dont know) cables and they were free. The box also had RCA Composite, S-video cables but of course i used the adapter as you have to use it to achieve "HD" from these 3 options. They also replaced the entire wire from Dish to reciever and swaped out LNBs. SO at least for me YES they provided free cables to hook up but they were also very good people and installers and were not as bad as some described here and on other satellite forums. So i am sure there are some "Cost-efficient" installers that may not want to provide you with the proper cables necessary.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't understand why there is such inconsistency, or maybe it's non-compliance, on this. It's supposed to come with a cable but, as we've seen thread after thread, often doesn't. The TechPortal shows HD receivers do come with a cable. I checked the newest receiver, the not-yet-released ViP612, to make sure that is still the case. Here's what I find (scroll to the bottom, expand the standalone list):

Appropriate HD cable for install
(1) HDMI HDTV Digital Audio/Video to DVI Cable (8 ft) _OR_
(1) DVI to HDMI HDTV Digital Audio/Video Adapter _OR_
(1) Y/Pb/Pr 3-Wire Cable (red, blue, green) (6 ft)​


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

chainblu said:


> wreck, I wonder if you getting the Composite cables (yello, red, white) confused with Componet cables (red,blue green). Pretty much every receiver I have installed has come with Composite and S-video cable.


No I'm absolutely certain they are component. (YPbPr ? type)


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Just received a new 722.

Out of the box:

Composite (red/white/yellow)
S-Video
Phone


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

When I had my two 622's installed sometime I did a little prep work ahead of time.

I had one HDMI cable ready for the 42" LCD I had downstairs.
I also had a set of component and audio cables ready for the LCD set upstairs.
The LCD upstairs did not have HDMI.

When the installer came he said "component was crap" and "HDMI was much better". So the installer used a "HDMI to DVI" cable for the install. While the component cables would have done the job I saw no reason to turn down a free HDMI cable.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

grog said:


> When I had my two 622's installed sometime I did a little prep work ahead of time.
> 
> I had one HDMI cable ready for the 42" LCD I had downstairs.
> I also had a set of component and audio cables ready for the LCD set upstairs.
> ...


"component was crap" what's your installer know, he worked at BB or CC last week and pushed Monster!!!

fred


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

fredinva said:


> So SORRY, YOU wrong again.
> 
> I've opened dozens and dozens factory sealed boxes of Dish HD receivers. NO HDMI, NO Component.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: SOMEONE is in denial ahahhaahhahahhhahahaahahahhaha


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

ASN21 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: SOMEONE is in denial ahahhaahhahahhhahahaahahahhaha


Not really,
Just open dozens of factory sealed 211s, 222s, 622s, and 722s and find out for yourself.

The only HD cables ever shipped inside the BOXES was DVI on old 811s, and they stopped that in short order.

fred


----------



## askuiper (Dec 4, 2007)

On a similar topic:
If the 722 is connected to the TV via Component (or composite) can I simply unplug them and reconnect using HDMI? I mean...is there some kind of "setup" activity I'll have to do?

Thanks...
Adrian


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

askuiper said:


> On a similar topic:
> If the 722 is connected to the TV via Component (or composite) can I simply unplug them and reconnect using HDMI? I mean...is there some kind of "setup" activity I'll have to do?
> 
> Thanks...
> Adrian


Nope. I leave my component and HDMI hooked up at the same time. Just simply plug the HDMI cable in and then you simply select which "Input" source you want on your actual TV (usually on your remote "TV/Video")


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

I had a Dish employee handle my install he came with a striaght HDMI cable and monster like thick component cables I had Monster HDMI cables ( No I did not buys these they were a free gift from the place I bought my HDTV) Guy said here you might need them later and just left them with me so now I have a nice set of component and an extra hdmi cable should I ever need it.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, looks like Florida installers are nicer than ones in Idaho. The guy simply said all he had was what was in the box when he opened it. In anticipation of this, I purchase a few HDMI cables prior, so I gave him one accordingly.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> I don't understand why there is such inconsistency, or maybe it's non-compliance, on this. It's supposed to come with a cable but, as we've seen thread after thread, often doesn't. The TechPortal shows HD receivers do come with a cable. I checked the newest receiver, the not-yet-released ViP612, to make sure that is still the case. Here's what I find (scroll to the bottom, expand the standalone list):
> 
> Appropriate HD cable for install
> (1) HDMI HDTV Digital Audio/Video to DVI Cable (8 ft) _OR_
> ...


It does NOT say that those cables are included, it says that they are the appropriate cables to connect the receiver to the TV to get HD signal.

As a subcontractor who buys 20+ 622s and 722s a week, and have opened dozens of factory-fresh boxes, I can assure you, as several others on this thread have done, that NO HD CABLES SHIP IN THE BOX.

Again, in-house techs may well be supplied those cables separately, but retailers and subcontractors are not.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

askuiper said:


> On a similar topic:
> If the 722 is connected to the TV via Component (or composite) can I simply unplug them and reconnect using HDMI? I mean...is there some kind of "setup" activity I'll have to do?
> 
> Thanks...
> Adrian


When I replaced the component with HDMI, I had to go into my TV's set up program and select HDMI 1 as opposed to HDMI 2 or 3 or component. 
Toshiba 32" LCD


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

i have a question....since i will be moving in the apartment....only way installer is going to be able to route cable to my apartment is by some "flat cable" under my sliding door.....will that cause any problem for the HD signal?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not any worse than the regular signals. RF is RF.

If there is a way of avoiding the flat cable (even coming in through an air conditioner) do it. (Just stay away from the working parts such as fan blades and condenser lines.)


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not any worse than the regular signals. RF is RF.
> 
> If there is a way of avoiding the flat cable (even coming in through an air conditioner) do it. (Just stay away from the working parts such as fan blades and condenser lines.)


There is no way around it.....so as you say I am not going to have any problems watching any channels...including HD....?????


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

IIP said:


> It does NOT say that those cables are included, it says that they are the appropriate cables to connect the receiver to the TV to get HD signal.
> 
> As a subcontractor who buys 20+ 622s and 722s a week, and have opened dozens of factory-fresh boxes, I can assure you, as several others on this thread have done, that NO HD CABLES SHIP IN THE BOX.
> 
> Again, in-house techs may well be supplied those cables separately, but retailers and subcontractors are not.


I pointed to the source (link in post #38) which shows what the customer can expect to receive. It's not listed separately or labeled as a suggestion but rather as a list item in the middle of other things that are provided. It implies "in the box," but I really don't care that they're not. If the cables were in the box, Dish would need to stock 722 w/component, 722 w/HDMI and 722 w/DVI. Really not practical for [strike]an outfit that sends a 622 when a 722 is specified[/strike] (oops, said that out loud) the warehouses or installers.

If Dish is not supplying the cables to customers it chooses to have serviced by a contractor, as stated by many installers, then it is Dish in non-compliance. Or it could be that Dish is paying the contractor enough (in their opinion) to do the install and obtain the cable needed to complete said installation.

I don't know which is the case :shrug: , only that customers aren't getting what they're supposed to.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> If Dish is not supplying the cables to customers it chooses to have serviced by a contractor, as stated by many installers, then it is Dish in non-compliance. Or it could be that Dish is paying the contractor enough (in their opinion) to do the install and obtain the cable needed to complete said installation.
> 
> I don't know which is the case :shrug: , only that customers aren't getting what they're supposed to.


Hmmm, well had to check on you so I followed your link and got this:








You are right. It clearly states: "Appropriate HD Cable for Install" and lists the types with an "OR." It seems silly, in fact, to think that the company that wouldn't let me do the install would have someone install an HD unit without the HD cable that would determine if the install was correct. And if Dish insists on using these contractors then all the cables should be in the box - let the contractor send the other two back in monthly shipments or something.

Oh, I did have everything ready and even plugged my cables into the 722 rather than letting the installer do it. He really didn't know what he was doing and my equipment is too expensive to let an amateur screw it up.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

I've said this before:

Buy a Dryer, get an appropriate power cord.
Buy a printer, get a cord/cables.
Buy a handi-cam, get cables.

If your going to pay $3000, $1700, or just $500 for an HDTV, HAVE the STORE throw in free cables, or you'll shop elsewhere!!!!

fred


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

When I purchased my drier I do not think it came with the exhaust tube. I think the store threw it in, but the receipt clearly listed the items separate. If it came with the drier it would have been in the box.

Last I looked at HP printers it clearly stated that it did not include USB cables.

Okay, my camcorder came with a lot of cables, but only the ones that were proprietary to the device. It does have an HDMI out, which cable it did not supply out of the box.

Everybody is trying to cut costs.

Even buying a car ... they sell you the car with a full tank of gas (you could call this the cord), but believe or not, they are charging you for that tank of gas!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi! Just joined, got a 722 on Sunday and no HDMI, only component. Not even in the box.

Also, since it's kind of relevant: I didn't get a power cord with my new dryer, and I didn't get a firewire cable with my new video camera.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Hi! Just joined, got a 722 on Sunday and no HDMI, only component. Not even in the box.
> 
> Also, since it's kind of relevant: I didn't get a power cord with my new dryer, and I didn't get a firewire cable with my new video camera.


Composite in the box!!!
not component, at least not in the box!!!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

theoak said:


> Well, looks like Florida installers are nicer than ones in Idaho. The guy simply said all he had was what was in the box when he opened it. In anticipation of this, I purchase a few HDMI cables prior, so I gave him one accordingly.


I wouldn't say that, here in CDA, ID. 2 Brand new 722's, and both came with component, no HDMI, but both came with component(RED, BLUE, GREEN) each box was sealed when the installer opened them up. In San Diego, only have a 622, and it was replaced about a yr ago, both times it came shipped to me with Component Cables, kept the ones came in the replacement 622, and just sent back the remote and DVR.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> I wouldn't say that, here in CDA, ID. 2 Brand new 722's, and both came with component, no HDMI, but both came with component(RED, BLUE, GREEN) each box was sealed when the installer opened them up. In San Diego, only have a 622, and it was replaced about a yr ago, both times it came shipped to me with Component Cables, kept the ones came in the replacement 622, and just sent back the remote and DVR.


Same here. My Vip222 came with component (Red, Blue, Green). I had to replace it and the replacement ViP222 had the same COMPONENT cables.


----------



## dthom (Jan 20, 2006)

hi, i have been reading the comments and do not want to leave it up to the installer. im upgrading to the 722 .which one of all the hdmi cables on the site do i get. a link to what i need would be appreciated i have every other kind of cables there are so thats not a problem


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

fredinva said:


> Composite in the box!!!
> not component, at least not in the box!!!


Er...yeah, really, component in the box.

What, were you standing over my shoulder when the guy opened the 722 and took the component cables out, and saw that they were composite?

Sheesh.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Er...yeah, really, component in the box.
> 
> What, were you standing over my shoulder when the guy opened the 722 and took the component cables out, and saw that they were composite?
> 
> Sheesh.


Okay, I'll admit I wasn't there, lol
But you weren't at the shop either when they inserted the component cables for the job. They were not in the box from the factory.

fred


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

fredinva said:


> Okay, I'll admit I wasn't there, lol
> But you weren't at the shop either when they inserted the component cables for the job. They were not in the box from the factory.
> 
> fred


Not like it matters, I got a 6' HDMI cable from Monoprice for 7 bucks anyway...


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it possible that Dish Network only includes COMPONENT cables in the boxes to certain Zip Codes?? Maybe they have different agreements with different Installer companies? Perhaps it explains why some of us are very certain we get component cables included and others are adamant they don't.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

wreck said:


> adamant


Didn't he sing "Goody Two Shoes" back in the 80's? :lol:

Oh and now for the on topic portion of the reply. I also reccomend monoprice or even tigerdirect, I found an hdmi cable for free after rebate there once.


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

i have been installing for dish and direct for several years and not to say anyone is telling stories here but i have never seen an hdmi cable or a component cable in any dishnetwork hd packaging and i have worked for dish, contractors and retailers. they may be provided in some areas depending on the manufacturer of the receiver, i dont know, what i do know is that i never seen one with dish. direct provides both with there hd receivers.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish shipped my leased ViP211 directly to me since I already had a ViP622.

It had an HDMI cable in the box.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Dish uses a contractor in my area. I watched the 722 box being opened. No HD cable. Had Dish send a replacement a week later because it had problesm. Box had no HD cable.

That said, the first installers that came out, I wouldn't let touch my equipment. I had all cables hooked up a ready to go. I hooked to to the 722.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Dish shipped my leased ViP211 directly to me since I already had a ViP622.
> 
> It had an HDMI cable in the box.


Mmmmmm, coulda been a refurb.

fred


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

fredinva said:


> Mmmmmm, coulda been a refurb.
> 
> fred


How many "ship points" are there? My "return address" here in Texas goes to El Paso, TX.


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

I vaguely seem to recall that Dish, or the contractor, supplied the necessary HDMI cables, and/or DVI-HDMI adapter when installing my 2 ViP 622's last year. They were not in the box, but provided separately by the installer(s). I don't recall if there were component cables in the 921 that I bought from Costco 3 years ago. I do know that I bought the DVI cable for the 921.


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

FastnoNOC said:


> when swtiching to HDMI remember that you have no control via the TV on special screen stuff. So if your TV has all these great features for zooming, smart pixel etc, they will be disabled. Once you use HDMI ALL settings come from the box. The TV has no control anymore. You'll notice that the options are no longer there once you switch. So you're limited to the settings the box has. which are minimal.


This is not true. It's really dependent upon the specific TV. For instance, the zoom function on our Vizio 32" set still works when connected with an HDMI cable. (Tech tip: Dish's zoom function is much better than the Vizio's).

Personally speaking, I turn off all that special processing stuff when I can, even on the analog inputs. Sharpness is set to minimal, color temp is set to standard/normal, no fancy-schmancy pixel processing, digital NR, etc. I find that that stuff tends to muck up the picture more than fix it, especially on an analog input. If you are using HDMI/DVI, you shouldn't need to use any of that stuff.


----------



## Super New Mexico Tech (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a tech for E* and have to have my equipment, (receivers, dishes, cables, etc.) shipped to me from the warehouse. None of the receivers for the passed 6 years had any component or HDMI cables. I have to order them seperately from the warehouse. My last request on 2/2/8, included 10 HDMI and 10 component cables. The warehouse sent me only 2 component. No HDMI cables. The warehouse has been having "issues" with keeping adequate supply on hand for the remote techs. Thats why some customers get HDMI and some don't.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

I have been installing Dish for 8 years. They used to include Component cables in the HD receivers. I don't remember exactly when the stopped but I believe it was shortly after the 622 came out.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

30middle said:


> As the original topic starter i will post my experience as i had my system installed today. The box itself unopened does not have HDMI cables BUT he had HDMI to DVI to HDMI (Why they cant just go straighthrough i dont know) cables and they were free.


They include the HDMI --> DVI cable, plus DVI -> HDMI adapter to allow hookup to either a DVI or HDMI equipped television. The other solution would be to include a separate HDMI --> HDMI cable instead of the adapter.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

BNUMM said:


> I have been installing Dish for 8 years. They used to include Component cables in the HD receivers. I don't remember exactly when the stopped but I believe it was shortly after the 622 came out.


components were included with the old 811s, that was the last time!!!!!!!!!

fred


----------



## mtbarr64 (Mar 4, 2008)

ASN21 said:


> When you get a ViP 722 installed by default you are given a HDMI cable. It is a HDMI to DVI connected to a DVI to HDMI. Do not ask why...even I do not know.
> 
> I had to ask for the component cables since my lcd tv only has one hdmi which is being used by my ps3. Component is not as good as hdmi but still very nice.


An HDMI to DVI DVI to HDMI cable is not true HDMI.

HDMI carries digital audio as well as digital video. DVI does NOT have audio, so you would lose the true HDMI functionality with this arrangement.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mtbarr64 said:


> An HDMI to DVI DVI to HDMI cable is not true HDMI.
> 
> HDMI carries digital audio as well as digital video. DVI does NOT have audio, so you would lose the true HDMI functionality with this arrangement.


HDMI to DVI cable out of a ViP622 into a DVI to HDMI cable to the TV. Are you saying that there would be no audio?


----------



## dartonviper (Mar 10, 2004)

ASN21 said:


> Wrong, my installer had both component and hdmi cables. Do not spread false rumors.


I have installed for 7 years. When the HD was the 811 they came with composite, component, and s-video. When the VIP receivers came out 2 years ago the only thing that comes with them is composite and s-video. Any HDMI or component comes out of MY pocket and you can bet your sweet butt that I am not just going to give them to you. Heck with an attitude like yours I would even double the price for ya.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

mtbarr64 said:


> An HDMI to DVI DVI to HDMI cable is not true HDMI.
> 
> HDMI carries digital audio as well as digital video. DVI does NOT have audio, so you would lose the true HDMI functionality with this arrangement.


Untrue, you don't lose any HDMI functionality at all. Switching to DVI and back in the middle of the cable still produces digital audio from receiver to TV (or audio receiver / switch if that's where it goes).

My 942 came with S-Video, Component, and the HDMI-DVI and DVI-HDMI adapter which when connected together performs EXACTLY the same as a cable with HDMI connectors on both ends. There are no audio connections involved - just digital data. That data is sometimes audio and sometimes video.

Although the HDMI cables may not be supplied by DISH, note the Tech Portal says (said) it would. I suspect (speculation) that a purchased 722 might, and a leased 722 might not. See
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116423&p=1409065 and post 54 it quotes for cable info. That's what came with my 942 as well (but ALL cables were included, not the OR shown), and digital audio worked just fine with the HDMI-DVI-DVI-HDMI, but the weight of the adapter wasn't well suited for the weak HDMI connector.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

HDMI is backwards-compatible with single-link DVI-D, mostly. The physical signaling method is the same for both (LVDS). However, technically, a DVI-D interface does NOT support audio or HDCP (but there is a new DVI-HDCP spec now out). But, since that support does not come from the physical layer, but from the protocol layer, the info can be transmitted as long as DVI dual-link mode is not required. So, HDMI->DVI->HDMI can preserve the HDMI capabilities.

Also note that as of HDMI 1.3, DVI is potentially not compatible. HDMI will support higher resolution displays (2560x1600) than DVI (1920x1200) in single-link mode.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

When I received my upgrade 622 the box contained an s-video cable, component cables, hdmi cable, and RCA cables. I was surprised... and pleased.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

dmspen said:


> When I received my upgrade 622 the box contained an s-video cable, component cables, hdmi cable, and RCA cables. I was surprised... and pleased.


Careful, now --- a few "installers" here will call you a liar! My ViP 222 (*and* a replacement receiver they sent me) came with component cables. I still think maybe that different "installers" get different cables included according to their individual agreement with Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It varies. I wish every box opened came with the same cables (all of them) but they don't.


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

bottom line is if you get the cables with the install for free great and if not then be willing to shell out a little cash to get the best signal to your tv. and whether you like it or not dish or direct for that matter do not have to provide any cables with there receivers so take what you get and be happy. just my $.02. thanks


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Not only did I get all those cables, but the HDMI is really a HDMI/DVI cable with a DVI/HDMI adapter.



wreck said:


> Careful, now --- a few "installers" here will call you a liar! My ViP 222 (*and* a replacement receiver they sent me) came with component cables. I still think maybe that different "installers" get different cables included according to their individual agreement with Dish.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

mfabel said:


> I had Dish installed last week with a 722. My installer used a COMPOSITE cable the connect the 722 to a 50 inch HDTV. When I asked him why I did not have an HD signal to my TV, he informed me the only cable that comes in the box was the composite cable, and he did not have even component cables he could hook up. Then he went back to talking to his girlfriend on his cell phone . . . Fortunately, I had some component cables already I could use but I certainly would not count on your installer bringing anything! I second the monoprice recommendation.


You are correct; composite is the only thing that comes in the box with the 722. My installer did mention that Dish does not provide HDMI or component cables to them but some installers will throw them in or attempt to sell them to you directly.

FYI, there is little difference between composite and component cables aside from the colors of the plugs. You can connect three composite cables (you just have to follow the wires because the colors will be different) to component inputs/outputs and they will carry the HD signal. I originally had my 722 hooked up that way and it worked fine until I had time to pick up an HDMI cable.


----------

